# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Nuôi lợn kiểu mới

## dungtran

Người nông dân nọ chăn một đàn lợn rất đông. Một ngày kia, có người lạ tới xem chuồng trại của bác và hỏi bác cho lợn ăn những gì. Bác nông dân đáp:

- Tôi cho chúng ăn cám, ngô và những thứ đại loại như vậy!

Người kia giận dữ:

- Tôi là thanh tra của Hiệp hội bảo vệ súc vật và tôi cho rằng ông đã không đối xử tốt với đàn lợn. Thay vì cho những thứ chúng đáng được ăn, ông chỉ cho chúng ăn chất thải.

Ông thanh tra liền lập biên bản phạt bác nông dân.

Vài ngày sau, một người khác tới hỏi bác nông dân câu tương tự. Cảnh giác, bác đáp:

- Tôi cho chúng ăn rất tốt. Thực đơn hàng ngày của chúng có cá hồi, trứng cá caviar, tôm, bò bít tết...

Câu trả lời của bác làm người kia nổi giận:

- Sao lại có thể bất công đến thế? Ông cho lợn ăn thịnh soạn như vậy trong khi hàng ngày có biết bao nhiêu người đang chết đói. Tôi là người của Liên Hợp Quốc và tôi sẽ phạt ông vì sự hoang phí này.

Sau khi ông nhân viên Liên Hợp Quốc đi khỏi, một người khác lại tới hỏi bác nông dân đúng câu hỏi nọ. Bác ngập ngừng vài phút rồi đáp:

- Tôi cho mỗi con lợn 5 đô la. Chúng thích ăn gì thì tự mua lấy mà ăn!

----------


## thitkhotau

:cuoi:  . Ngu vl

----------

